# Things to not to do before and after Hamm



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL this year has got to be the most never do that again Hamm I've out done myself this time LOL

This happened to us lot LOL

No1 Never leave defrosting pinkies in your bathrobe pocket then come back and put on said bathrobe wondering what the hell that smell is :Na_Na_Na_Na:

No2 Always have a friend ready to shove your had back on the chair when you falll asleep half off the chair bit like the sloth in Ice Age sleeping on the rock :Na_Na_Na_Na:

No3 Never wear lovley sequinned pocket jeans as the urge for some german men to grab your bum is far to much (happened to my friend LOL)

No4 Always strech your legs before making the final journey from car to house as falling sideways into a hedge at 4am and looking like a total drunk is not a good look.

No4 NEVER ever when knackered make bacon butties and nearly burn the house down as you forgot the toast :notworthy:

So there you go my guide to have to not do Hamm LOL

paula


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Not set up lovely vivs for new snakes before checking the air vent plugs are secure, then to find after a snooze, one has gone missing................:bash: spend 30 mins stomping round emptying the room to find it in a draw under a spare blanket, bad snake!!!!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Not set up lovely vivs for new snakes before checking the air vent plugs are secure, then to find after a snooze, one has gone missing................:bash: spend 30 mins stomping round emptying the room to find it in a draw under a spare blanket, bad snake!!!!!


OH no not good glad you found your snake mind  

Paula


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Molly75 said:


> OH no not good glad you found your snake mind
> 
> Paula


definitely not good when you're planning on going for a sleep after hardly having any sleep all weekend, just having a quick check on the new snakes to find one isn't where it should be then having to search for it, still haven't slept yet, should sleep well tonight!! So glad it didn't take to long to find her!


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

never decide to defrost mice in your lizard room... just hours before you head off for the drive to hamm and forget about them sitting in a cup on the window sill.....especialy when your mother is caring for your reptile zoo and likes tea and needs a mug!!!!!!!!!..she wasnt impressed haha. x:lol2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.wasnt me!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOL this year has got to be the most never do that again Hamm I've out done myself this time LOL
> 
> This happened to us lot LOL
> 
> ...


 :lol2:im sorry but thats one of the funniest things ever how come i didnt bump into you guys there was you hiding


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cacoonkitty said:


> never decide to defrost mice in your lizard room... just hours before you head off for the drive to hamm and forget about them sitting in a cup on the window sill.....especialy when your mother is caring for your reptile zoo and likes tea and needs a mug!!!!!!!!!..she wasnt impressed haha. x:lol2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.wasnt me!


ha ha. pmsl

i had a pinkie/parent incident years ago.
mom was making a stir fry and there was a margarine tub of pinkies in the freezer.
i personally dont think they look like prawns.....................

i`m sure you can imagine the rest! 

:gasp:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

penfold said:


> :lol2:im sorry but thats one of the funniest things ever how come i didnt bump into you guys there was you hiding


Ello Hun yeah it was a bit mad LOL I .looked for you only saw the other guys you go with bet we all kept missing each other  

P


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> ha ha. pmsl
> 
> i had a pinkie/parent incident years ago.
> mom was making a stir fry and there was a margarine tub of pinkies in the freezer.
> ...


:lol2::lol2id they taste nice??????


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i didnt try them, my eyesights bad, but not that bad 

:lol2:

still makes me chuckle though


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> i didnt try them, my eyesights bad, but not that bad
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> still makes me chuckle though


LOL :lol2::lol2:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha! 
I really do love this!
I am sure in part because I am capable of doing all those things!
I too had problems due to HAMM and will be suffering for some time yet.

I WANT TO GO AGAIN!

lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

agreendream said:


> Ha!
> I really do love this!
> I am sure in part because I am capable of doing all those things!
> I too had problems due to HAMM and will be suffering for some time yet.
> ...


LOL I've been going for years and its the same bunch of us all the time i:2thumb:infact everytime we say never again :Na_Na_Na_Na:then come back and rebook LOL :bash:


----------

